# kein Sound bei cubase sx



## enero (28. September 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hatte bis jetzt mein cubase nur auf meinem Laptop laufen und dort läuft auch alles super. Gestern abend dann hab ich es auf meinen PC gespielt und ich bekomm absolut gar keinen Sound mehr obwohl es einen Pegelausschlag gibt. An der Soundkarte kann es nicht liegen da alle anderen Multimediaprogramme wunderbar funktionieren.

An was kann das liegen und wo muss ich denn da was einstellen?


danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## The_Maegges (29. September 2007)

Hi enero!

1. Welche Soundkarte hast du denn?

2. Schau mal unter Geräte -> Geräte konfigurieren -> VST Multitrack nach.
Welcher Treiber ist aktuell gewählt?
Im Zweifelsfall häng mal nen Screenshot davon an.


----------



## enero (29. September 2007)

So ich habs. es lag an der Nr.2. Der falsche Treiber war ausgewählt.
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## The_Maegges (29. September 2007)

Gern geschehen.
Das ist übrigens der üblichste Grund, warum Cubase keinen Ton ausspucken will.


----------



## Morgentoto (29. Mai 2009)

Hi an alle, ich habe dasselbe Problem, dass ich im i selbst keinen Sound höre.

Habe als Soundkarte am Laptop Onboardkarte.

Welchen Asio-Treiber muss ich denn da auswählen? Bei mir steht momentan ASIO Multimedia-Treiber.


Danke im Voraus

Gruß Morgentot


----------



## sight011 (30. Mai 2009)

Schau mal unter Geräte--> "Geräte konfigurieren"


----------

